# Michelle Obama Does 25 Push-Ups



## kidrocks (Feb 2, 2012)

Talk about healthy. I'll bet anything and anyone that Michelle could beat the hell out of most of us guys here on this forum. Carry on Michelle Obama. 







Michelle Obama Does 25 Push-Ups - ABC News

First Lady Michelle Obama isnt blowing hot air when she stumps on the importance of physical fitness. She proved Wednesday that shes got the moves to back it up.

During a taping of the Ellen Degeneres Show in Los Angeles for an episode that will air this afternoon, Obama accepted  and won  a challenge by Degeneres to see who could do more push-ups on the spot.

Both women flung off their dress coats and hit the floor, pumping up and down, side-by-side to cheers from the crowd.

How many was that for her? asked Degeneres after both women had finished. Twenty five.

I just stopped, said a smiling Mrs. Obama.

And I thought it wouldnt be good to show up the first lady, retorted Degeneres. So, I stopped because I thought this looks bad that Im going to beat her. And Im 54 and youre 48. Lets make sure we know.

The first lady appeared on the show to promote her Lets Move! campaign which encourages physical activity to help fight obesity.

Obama told Degeneres she works out for an hour and a half every day in the morning, including cardio activity, weight lifting and plyo-metric exercises.

As for other insights into daily life at the White House, the first lady said the President needs some help keeping his bedroom neat.

Does he pick up his socks? asked Degeneres.

No, no he doesnt, said Obama.  You know, he thinks hes neat, but he has people who help him. And Im like, You know its not you thats neat. Its the people who pick up your socks. Those are the neat people.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 2, 2012)

it was most certainly a white floor, and that made her aangryyyy


----------



## del (Feb 2, 2012)

was there a sybian involved?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 2, 2012)

no, the sybian was deported last week.


----------



## jaybags (Feb 2, 2012)

del said:


> was there a sybian involved?



inappropriate.........but i laughed


----------



## del (Feb 2, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> no, the sybian was deported last week.



what motivates her then?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 2, 2012)

del said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > no, the sybian was deported last week.
> ...




see post #2


----------



## Trajan (Feb 2, 2012)

del said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > no, the sybian was deported last week.
> ...



your signature......*shrugs*

edit; and a..


----------



## Conservative (Feb 2, 2012)

del said:


> was there a sybian involved?








EDIT: BTW, that would be squats, not push-ups... I'm just sayin....


----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 2, 2012)

kidrocks said:


> Talk about healthy.



I do 25 on each arm every morning. 

Not impressed. I am surprised she's able to elevate that rump five times before collapsing from exhaustion.


----------



## kidrocks (Feb 2, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> kidrocks said:
> 
> 
> > Talk about healthy.
> ...






Is there an inflatable-doll involved?


----------



## Conservative (Feb 2, 2012)

kidrocks said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > kidrocks said:
> ...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey...........being able to do 25 pushups at age 48 is pretty impressive for just about anyone.

I can still do that, but I also ride a bicycle 10 miles/day.


----------



## GHook93 (Feb 2, 2012)

Michelle deserves a lot of ridicule. Her comments (First time proud of country), he outragenous trips, her spend-thrift ways etc. However, her push for healthy eating, exercise and against child obsenity is a rigtheous and worthy cause! I applaud her for it and I hope she crusades on. I hope it catches on. 

I can't understand how anyone critizes her for it. Do you see American kids (and adults) today. It's disgusting how many of them are not just overweight but obsene!


----------



## NLT (Feb 2, 2012)

Its not surprising that she can 25 push ups, I mean look at those arms, that and swinging from trees all her life....


----------



## kidrocks (Feb 2, 2012)

NLT said:


> Its not surprising that she can 25 push ups, I mean look at those arms, that and swinging from trees all her life....






AHA!

More proof that the Tea-Party is chock full of rednecks, racists, obstructionists, anarchists, and assassins.


----------



## NLT (Feb 2, 2012)

kidrocks said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Its not surprising that she can 25 push ups, I mean look at those arms, that and swinging from trees all her life....
> ...



Tea Party? WTF are you talking about, you dont need to be a member of any party to make that observation, anyone that has seen national geographic could see the resemblence.


----------



## kidrocks (Feb 2, 2012)

NLT said:


> kidrocks said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...




Aha, I see. So you say you are an 'independent' racist? LOL... I doubt that very much!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 2, 2012)

NLT said:


> kidrocks said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



You're right...........you don't have to belong to any party to be a stupid racist.

You illustrate that very well.


----------



## Steelplate (Feb 2, 2012)

First off... this isn't newsworthy....

However.... I don't understand why you assholes get all butthurt when called out for racism...You reek of it.


----------



## Conservative (Feb 2, 2012)

NLT said:


> Its not surprising that she can 25 push ups, I mean look at those arms, that and swinging from trees all her life....



negged for the tree comment.


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 2, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89ww9aXrq90]Push-ups: Michelle Obama v Ellen DeGeneres - YouTube[/ame]

It's going to take more than a few pushups to get rid of that fat ugly ass of hers!


----------



## jaybags (Feb 2, 2012)

Sunshine said:


> It's going to take more than a few pushups to get rid of that fat ugly ass of hers!



i guess we dont have many fit people here.  squats would help reduce her ass


----------



## Steelplate (Feb 2, 2012)

How shallow....typical and telling.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 2, 2012)

kidrocks said:


> Talk about healthy. I'll bet anything and anyone that Michelle could beat the hell out of most of us guys here on this forum. Carry on Michelle Obama.
> 
> Michelle Obama Does 25 Push-Ups - ABC News
> 
> ...



So fucking what?

Good grief.... this is what matters to you?


----------



## Conservative (Feb 2, 2012)

Sunshine said:


> Push-ups: Michelle Obama v Ellen DeGeneres - YouTube
> 
> It's going to take more than a few pushups to get rid of that fat ugly ass of hers!



neither one of them is doing it correctly. You need to go down low enough so your nose nearly touches the ground. Those half push-ups don't count.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 2, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> How shallow....typical and telling.



No shit.... who in their right mind gets this fucking excited because the First Lady can do some pushups?

Probably watches American Idol & Jersey Shore to boot.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 2, 2012)

jaybags said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > It's going to take more than a few pushups to get rid of that fat ugly ass of hers!
> ...



Actually, riding a bicycle 5 miles or more per day would slim it down faster.


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 2, 2012)

See HERE, posters!  You are NOT ALLOWED to a black person!  Not even a pig like Michelle Obama!  You are now pronounced a racist!  (Never mind that she is a hateful angry bitch,  you are not allowed to dislike here because she is black!)


----------



## NLT (Feb 2, 2012)

kidrocks said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > kidrocks said:
> ...


Not beholding to any party. And I calls em likes I sees em.  Janet Reno looks like a monkey as well, is that racist.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 2, 2012)

kidrocks said:


> Talk about healthy. I'll bet anything and anyone that Michelle could beat the hell out of most of us guys here on this forum. Carry on Michelle Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who cares? Some people can't do that many, but who really cares? The only thing that disgust me about her is when she opens her mouth and makes comments about the first time of being proud of America or imposing her views into someones kitchen and making those views appear to be law.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 2, 2012)

Sunshine said:


> See HERE, posters!  You are NOT ALLOWED to a black person!  Not even a pig like Michelle Obama!  You are now pronounced a racist!  (Never mind that she is a hateful angry bitch,  you are not allowed to dislike here because she is black!)



What about her is hateful and angry?  Got proof to back up your bullshit?


----------



## Steelplate (Feb 2, 2012)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > How shallow....typical and telling.
> ...



Well... I was referring to some of the responses... Some veiled and some overtly racist... Some, like Sunshine for instance is slamming the size of her ass....

I said in my OP on this subject, that it isn't newsworthy... but you assholes have to show your true colors, don't you?


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 2, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



What is racist about not liking fat asses?


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 2, 2012)

Has there ever been a USMB global search to determine how many Liberals posted negative opinions of Laura Bush?

I do believe that slamming the First lady is an exclusively Conservative thing here.

Ain't ya proud of yourselves?


----------



## Steelplate (Feb 2, 2012)

Sunshine said:


> See HERE, posters!  You are NOT ALLOWED to a black person!  Not even a pig like Michelle Obama!  You are now pronounced a racist!  (Never mind that she is a hateful angry bitch,  you are not allowed to dislike here because she is black!)



Wow... HATEFUL ANGRY BITCH.... hmmm. 

Ironic as hell, isn't it?

BTW... what is "to a black person"?


----------



## kidrocks (Feb 2, 2012)

NLT said:


> kidrocks said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...




Too late... man up. You've already been exposed as a racist... own it boy!


----------



## Steelplate (Feb 2, 2012)

Sunshine said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



Didn't call you racist, did I... Called you shallow.... which, if a fat ass is something that you cannot tolerate in people... it's fitting.


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 2, 2012)

ABikerSailor said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > See HERE, posters!  You are NOT ALLOWED to a black person!  Not even a pig like Michelle Obama!  You are now pronounced a racist!  (Never mind that she is a hateful angry bitch,  you are not allowed to dislike here because she is black!)
> ...



I'm not your search engine.  I've watched this witch since the day she oved into the WH.  They have even rearranged her eyebrows to conceal her angry expressions.  Of course, we don't know how much botox she uses to try and smoothe it out.  My guess, quite a lot.


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 2, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



Well you are wrong.  How the wife of our president looks is very important, particularly on the national scene.  This woman looks horrible.  She is a disgrace.  She wore a dress to the inauguration that looked like a damned chenile bedspread, and she hasn't improved any.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 2, 2012)

Sunshine said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Just what I thought.........you've got nothing but your own baseless accusations based on your warped view of this president.

Way to go Spunk Slime.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 2, 2012)

Sunshine said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



She's just as attractive now as she's always been.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 2, 2012)

kidrocks said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > kidrocks said:
> ...



Of course.


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 2, 2012)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



I owe you rep.  But I'm out of it for the day!


----------



## bodecea (Feb 2, 2012)

Sunshine said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Different tastes, I guess.   I thought she was fine.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 2, 2012)

Sunshine said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Oh, yeah...appearances are very important.  Especially the joy of living in the most expensive Chapter 8 housing she'll ever see.


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 2, 2012)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



Bingo!


----------



## pvsi. (Feb 2, 2012)

kidrocks said:


> Talk about healthy. I'll bet anything and anyone that Michelle could beat the hell out of most of us guys here on this forum. Carry on Michelle Obama.
> 
> Michelle Obama Does 25 Push-Ups - ABC News


Ok, I was proud for a minute until I watched the video. then I laughed. Obama's boobs are not as big as she thinks, she could bend lower, this is what pushups look like:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5miI15dLL4]100 (Downward Dog Cheat) Consecutive Push Ups  - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 2, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> First off... this isn't newsworthy....



I know. Bush's pretzel choking was much more earth shattering, numbnut asswipe


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 2, 2012)

give them rope, they will hang themselves.

haha, nice showing.


----------



## PredFan (Feb 2, 2012)

I KNEW it! She's really a man in drag.

I was right.

Not much of a disguise.


----------



## PredFan (Feb 2, 2012)

NLT said:


> Its not surprising that she can 25 push ups, I mean look at those arms, that and swinging from trees all her life....


----------



## PredFan (Feb 2, 2012)

Sunshine said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Took care of it for ya.


----------



## Rozman (Feb 2, 2012)

kidrocks said:


> Talk about healthy. I'll bet anything and anyone that Michelle could beat the hell out of most of us guys here on this forum. Carry on Michelle Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Michelle might be better served working on her area below her waist...
Just saw her on Leno....OOOOooooofa!


----------



## NLT (Feb 2, 2012)

gallantwarrior said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



She could carry a 48 quart cooler on that azz


----------



## NLT (Feb 2, 2012)

You know that manly ellen let mooochelle win, it was a set up.


----------



## Steelplate (Feb 2, 2012)

Sunshine said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Wow...Only to shallow bitches like yourself.... I bet you are a rabid fan of the "Style" network and TLC because you can't wait to find out what's going to happen to Snookie this week. BTW, what about Barbara Bush? She was a beached Whale in your eyes, I suppose?

Shallow girl... for shame. I guess Chris Christie wouldn't be qualified for President in your book because he is obese.


----------



## pete (Feb 2, 2012)

kidrocks said:


> Talk about healthy. I'll bet anything and anyone that Michelle could beat the hell out of most of us guys here on this forum. Carry on Michelle Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


25!!! hahhaha
followed by what ....
If she is so set on fitness lets see here do one WOD


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 2, 2012)

Big deal.

I can do 25 without using my arms.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 2, 2012)

kidrocks said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > kidrocks said:
> ...



No, there's a fat guy in a helmet involved.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 2, 2012)

gallantwarrior, Sunslime, NLT, warrior102, etc... The shallow, right-wing, asswipe brigade


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 2, 2012)

And she looked damn good doing it. No wonder the fat R's hate her. 

But, so much worse is that she wants America's children to be healthy. My gawd, this woman sure has the nerve, huh? She has the nerve to want kids to get ONE meal a day that isn't full of fat and calories. Unlike Mittens' investing his money in other countries, our First Lady wants us to invest in our children. She wants to fight childhood obesity and diabetes.

The loving parents can still stop and McD's on the way home and they can still give their fat, diabetic darlings donuts for breakfast so really, what would be the harm of ONE nutritious meal a day?


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 2, 2012)

Conservative said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > was there a sybian involved?
> ...



well squats could be push up for some folk if ya know what Imeans..


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 3, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> And she looked damn good doing it. No wonder the fat R's hate her.
> 
> But, so much worse is that she wants America's children to be healthy. My gawd, this woman sure has the nerve, huh? *She has the nerve to want kids to get ONE meal a day that isn't full of fat and calories.* Unlike Mittens' investing his money in other countries, our First Lady wants us to invest in our children. She wants to fight childhood obesity and diabetes.
> 
> The loving parents can still stop and McD's on the way home and they can still give their fat, diabetic darlings donuts for breakfast so really, what would be the harm of ONE nutritious meal a day?



I want that as well.  However, I don't propose to take  _YOUR_ money which you need for  _YOUR_ children (or your medical bills) to make it happen!


----------



## del (Feb 3, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> *And she looked damn good doing it.* No wonder the fat R's hate her.
> 
> But, so much worse is that she wants America's children to be healthy. My gawd, this woman sure has the nerve, huh? She has the nerve to want kids to get ONE meal a day that isn't full of fat and calories. Unlike Mittens' investing his money in other countries, our First Lady wants us to invest in our children. She wants to fight childhood obesity and diabetes.
> 
> The loving parents can still stop and McD's on the way home and they can still give their fat, diabetic darlings donuts for breakfast so really, what would be the harm of ONE nutritious meal a day?



creepy


----------



## masquerade (Feb 3, 2012)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > How shallow....typical and telling.
> ...



Most likely the same kind of people who get excited reading about how Brad Pitt wakes his kids in the morning.  I saw the story online yesterday and I thought ... who the hell gives a shit how Brad Pitt wakes his kids every morning.  Are people's lives that dull?


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 3, 2012)

the woman has hips , some women have hips and it is not unhealthy to have them.

The woman is also in very good shape.

The hate for her from the right comes out of their brainwahsed minds and has nothing to do with who she really is.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 3, 2012)

kidrocks said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Its not surprising that she can 25 push ups, I mean look at those arms, that and swinging from trees all her life....
> ...



more proof that Obamabots are sniveling babies ..they have to rage rage rage all the time..

RAGE ON man..sniff sniff


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 3, 2012)

really steph you chose to defend that post?


----------



## masquerade (Feb 3, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> Michelle deserves a lot of ridicule. Her comments (First time proud of country), he outragenous trips, her spend-thrift ways etc. However, her push for healthy eating, exercise and against child obsenity is a rigtheous and worthy cause! I applaud her for it and I hope she crusades on. I hope it catches on.
> 
> I can't understand how anyone critizes her for it. Do you see American kids (and adults) today. It's disgusting how many of them are not just overweight but obsene!



^^^^^
what GHook said.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> really steph you chose to defend that post?



that post had nothing to do with the TEA PARTY..don't care if you all liked it or not..
no skin off my ass.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 3, 2012)

RadiomanATL said:


> Big deal.
> 
> I can do 25 without using my arms.


I see you're back on the V pill


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 3, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > really steph you chose to defend that post?
> ...



your a racist


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 3, 2012)

25 push ups is a big deal?

My wife does a workout where she does 200 pushups of different varieties in an hour.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...




and *YOU'RE* a idiot..
now we're even...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> really steph you chose to defend that post?



Horse shit nothing racist about her comment.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 3, 2012)

nope that is not how life works.

To get even with me you have to use facts and logic not your little special brand of stupidity


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 3, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> kidrocks said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



she defended this racist asshole and his racist comments


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> nope that is not how life works.
> 
> To get even with me you have to use facts and logic not your little special brand of stupidity


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 3, 2012)

Sunshine said:


> See HERE, posters!  You are NOT ALLOWED to a black person!  Not even a pig like Michelle Obama!  You are now pronounced a racist!  (Never mind that she is a hateful angry bitch,  you are not allowed to dislike here because she is black!)



Nobody is calling you a racist...they are calling you catty and shallow, but not racist. NLT made the blatantly, disgusting, racist comment and was called out for it. 

Are you trying to defend his horribly racist comment?


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 3, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > See HERE, posters!  You are NOT ALLOWED to a black person!  Not even a pig like Michelle Obama!  You are now pronounced a racist!  (Never mind that she is a hateful angry bitch,  you are not allowed to dislike here because she is black!)
> ...



oh dear me...NLT made a "horrible racist comment"..the world will now end..


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > kidrocks said:
> ...



She wasn't defending anyone in that comment she was  stating fact's


----------



## Cowman (Feb 3, 2012)

Conservative said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > was there a sybian involved?
> ...



Squats? Do you even know what the fuck squats are?


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



your a racist hack, partisan sack, and you needs a rack.


----------



## Rocko (Feb 3, 2012)

only a liberal would think 25 push ups is alot.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 3, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



in·dif·fer·ence/in&#712;dif(&#601r&#601;ns/
Noun:	
Lack of interest, concern, or sympathy: "his pretended indifference to criticism".



> What is the great Amercican sin? Extravagance? Vice? Graft? No; it is a kind of half-humorous, good-natured indifference, a lack of "concentrated indignation" as my English friend calls it, which allows extravagance and vice to flourish. Trace most of our ills to their source, and it is found that they exist by virtue of an easy-going, fatalistic indifference which dislikes to have its comfort disturbed... The most shameless greed, the most sickening industrial atrocities, the most appalling public scandals are exposed, but a half-cynical and wholly indifferent public passes them by with hardly a shrug of the shoulders; and they are lost in the medley of events. This is the great American sin.
> - Joseph Fort Newman [Atlantic Monthly, October 1922]


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 3, 2012)

NLT said:


> Its not surprising that she can 25 push ups, I mean look at those arms, that and swinging from trees all her life....



Is this racist?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 3, 2012)

Barry44sucks said:


> only a liberal would think 25 push ups is alot.





> Averages
> 
> According to Top End Sports, an average male between the ages of 17 and 19 should be able to complete 19 to 34 complete pushups in one minute. An average male between the ages of 30 and 39 years should be able to complete 13 to 24 pushups. An average male over age 60 should be able to complete six to 16 pushups in one minute.
> 
> Read more: How Many Pushups Can The Average Man Do? | LIVESTRONG.COM



Only liberals and people who study physical fitness think that..or as I like to call them LIBERAL PHYSICAL FITNESS, am i right?


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 3, 2012)

Barry44sucks said:


> only a liberal would think 25 push ups is alot.



Especially the way Moochelle did them.  I watched a clip of her moving those two inches.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 3, 2012)

why are you hating on the first lady for being fit?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 3, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Its not surprising that she can 25 push ups, I mean look at those arms, that and swinging from trees all her life....
> ...



Stephs response:  OBAMA / WHO CARES? / DODGE


----------



## merrill (Feb 3, 2012)

Two good looking women out performing a lot of dudes while the USA watched.


----------



## kidrocks (Feb 3, 2012)

Barry44sucks said:


> only a liberal would think 25 push ups is alot.




And only a fat R would think it's not.


----------



## kidrocks (Feb 3, 2012)

Nnobody asked me but... 

I would not mind being directly under Michelle as she does her 25.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 3, 2012)

NLT said:


> Its not surprising that she can 25 push ups, I mean look at those arms, that and swinging from trees all her life....



Say what? 

Could you do me a huge favor? Make sure the idiot left understand that you speak only for yourself... they tend to think one racist makes all right wingers racist. 

Take your fucking racist remarks and shove 'em up that fat ass of yours. Mmmk?


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 3, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> kidrocks said:
> 
> 
> > Talk about healthy.
> ...



LMAO! Thats a good thing.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 3, 2012)

So everyones in a uproar because Michelle has a big ass?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 3, 2012)

*B**oth* of them did *half* push-ups.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 3, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> So everyones in a uproar because Michelle has a big ass?



http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-r...t-complaint-michelle-obama-has-a-big-ass.html

Yep.


----------



## Jarhead (Feb 3, 2012)

California Girl said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Its not surprising that she can 25 push ups, I mean look at those arms, that and swinging from trees all her life....
> ...



No...no...no.....

He was referring to her first business where she used to build swings and install them on the limbs of oak trees on the lawn of customers.....

No?


----------



## Rocko (Feb 3, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> So everyones in a uproar because Michelle has a big ass?



Well, she shouldn't be preaching then.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 3, 2012)

The Golden Yeti's ass isn't her fault.  She was born with that camel hump, poor thing.  It's her insistence on regulating the size of everyone else's ass that's the problem.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 3, 2012)

NLT said:


> Its not surprising that she can 25 push ups, I mean look at those arms, that and swinging from trees all her life....



Negged for asshole remark.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 3, 2012)

Barry44sucks said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > So everyones in a uproar because Michelle has a big ass?
> ...



here we go again...Preaching what?  And what does preaching have to do with ass size?  Once you fail to make the connection you can play the "who cares?" game


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 3, 2012)

Barry44sucks said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > So everyones in a uproar because Michelle has a big ass?
> ...



You can be in shape and still have a phat ass, Coco Austin is a good example of this.


----------



## Rocko (Feb 3, 2012)

ClosedCaption said:


> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 3, 2012)

NLT said:


> Its not surprising that she can 25 push ups, I mean look at those arms, that and swinging from trees all her life....



This was completely uncalled for.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 3, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Its not surprising that she can 25 push ups, I mean look at those arms, that and swinging from trees all her life....
> ...



Oh, cool. Me too.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 3, 2012)

Barry44sucks said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Barry44sucks said:
> ...



Clutching at straws, just a tad.... one can eat healthily and allow oneself the occasional junk food fix. I do.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 3, 2012)

Notice that most of the complaints come from white people.  When white guys think having an ass like a 10 year old boy is a good thing.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 3, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



The world will not end... but his credibility has.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 3, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



He knows that he's just trolling, just like all the other complaints of "Michelle is trying to run my LIFE!!"


----------



## Rocko (Feb 3, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Well if you want to be the leader in a government led movement to make America eat healthy, than you should not eat like a fat ass for all America to see.


----------



## Rocko (Feb 3, 2012)

ClosedCaption said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Barry44sucks said:
> ...



What are her qualifications in nutrition and fitness? 

Do you really think it's governments role to promote what people eat and how they live their lives?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 3, 2012)

Barry44sucks said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Barry44sucks said:
> ...



Oh, another asshole.

When a mandate comes down as to what Americans can and cannot eat you'll have something to bitch about.  Promoting healthy eating and exercise is not a mandate, just like 'just say no' and 'read together' weren't.  

You know what she ate the rest of this day? You know what she eats on a daily basis?  You got a link for the calorie count of what she ate in that pic?  You have any idea of what the word 'moderation' means?  Obese Americans don't practice moderation; she obviously does.


----------



## NLT (Feb 3, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



 Like your opinion of my credibilty make fuck all to me or anyone else, Now go along with your political correct self.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 3, 2012)

Sunshine said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



Wrong, she does not look horrible.  Her fashion style and overall look has only improved over the past three years, as has her physique.  

You're an angry little beaver, aren't you?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 3, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



True, but when you are a standard bearer for healthy living you lead by example. No fatty foods at those super bowl party's no ribs at the 4th of July picnic's


----------



## Rocko (Feb 3, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



don't talk about yourself like that.

When she spends taxpayer money on her agenda, then I rightfully have a problem with it, asshole.


----------



## masquerade (Feb 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Barry44sucks said:
> ...



Why can't someone have fatty foods at a Superbowl party and ribs at a July 4 cookout?  Healthy living says it's okay to treat yourself on ocassion.  I've been the poster child for healthy living over the past several months and I can tell you right now that I'm going to be enjoying some home baked goodies along with some fatty foods this coming Sunday.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 3, 2012)

ClosedCaption said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > So everyones in a uproar because Michelle has a big ass?
> ...



So, you're actually quoting your own dumbassed thread as 'evidence'. Seriously? 

Well... that's an interesting way to put forward an argument.

Stupid, but interesting.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Barry44sucks said:
> ...



She is leading by example.  She goes to gobs of events where there's gobs of food . . . and she picks and chooses what to have and balances any high-cal choices with lower-cal eating before and after and also exercises.  If she nommed on the high-cal stuff all the time she'd be as big as a house.  She's far from that.

What she is practicing is moderation, a word that the the obese in America do not seem to know the meaning of.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 3, 2012)

Barry44sucks said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


Why don't you 'just say no'? Or is that thought of as a way of the government telling you how to live your life?

What is it with these idiots?  To listen to them one might think that the Obama's are sent by a foreign power to subvert every aspect of America!  According to these paranoid bitter clingers (yeah.  I said it) the Obamas can't take a breath without the result being a catastrophe America could never recover from without the total capitulation to Tea Bagger rule.

I'm fed to the gills with the over politicization of everything.  There are no virtues attached to criticizing healthy eating and active lifestyles.  There is nothing noble in comparing the First lady of the United States to an ape.  

There is evidence that such thinking is born of shallow, feeble, paranoid minds.  Why should we grant any credibility to such vile, inept, churlish people?


----------



## Jarhead (Feb 3, 2012)

masquerade said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Will you allow those that see you as a poster child see you as you eat those goodies?

If a celebrity was part of a "no drinking" campaign, would it be wise for him or her to be photographed having a cocktail...even if it were only one?


----------



## NLT (Feb 3, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Are you her nutritionist? How do you know what the fuck she eats?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 3, 2012)

Barry44sucks said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



She doesnt need qualifications just like Nancy Raygun didnt need Drug and Alcohol Qualifications

Youre changing the subject...You expect Michelle to be the first perfect human or at least only eat stuff you dont like in private.  Both have shit to do with your criticism of her


----------



## California Girl (Feb 3, 2012)

Barry44sucks said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Barry44sucks said:
> ...



Why not? 

Moderation. Common sense. Not hard. 

Seriously, there are plenty of things about Michelle that one could legitimately criticize... this is not one of them. And I really don't have an issue with a First Lady promoting healthy eating and encouraging people to exercise. 

This kind of thing makes the right wing look as stupid and petty as the left when they do it. It's pathetic - no matter which side of the political fence you're on. It's just fucking dumb... and I don't do 'dumb'.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 3, 2012)

California Girl said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



No dumbass, if you went to the thread you'll see people saying it and defending it.  Look how smart you are.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 3, 2012)

masquerade said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


You may be the poster child for healthy living but are you the standard bearer for it? She comes across dictating to people what they should eat never explaining that you can from time to time that you can bend the rules. She's the one that everybody watches. The 12 year old 300 lb kids asks hios mother why can't I have that" But mommy why can't I eat that half a rack of ribs the first lady did it."


----------



## Jarhead (Feb 3, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



"Do as I say, not as I do" will always receive criticism...as it should.

No one says she cant eat what she wants and when she wants to. But it would be wise, in an effort to ensure the integrity of what she preaches, that she not allow herself be photographed as she deviates from what she preaches.

She does not have to do it in a public forum.


----------



## masquerade (Feb 3, 2012)

Jarhead said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I sure would.  In fact maybe I'll have Mr. masq take a picture while I'm eating one of my gourmet outmeal cookies.  I'll send it out in an email along with before and after pictures of myself.  One from last year and one from today.  Then I can show them, my target audience, those who see me as a poster child, that one can eat sweets and fatty foods from time to time, and still be healthy.

We're not talking about a 'no eating' campaign here.  We're talking about a 'better choices' campaign.  There is nothing wrong with encouraging fat America to make better choices and there is nothing wroing with treating yourself in moderation.


----------



## Jarhead (Feb 3, 2012)

masquerade said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> > masquerade said:
> ...



I understand and agree...

But that being said, has Michelle or her people spoke out about the fact that she believes in deviating form healthy eating from time to time as long as it is in moderation?

In other words....you just said what you would do....and that is the way to do it...

Did Michelle do that?


----------



## Rocko (Feb 3, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Actually this kind of thing separates the consevative from the RINO.

She wants to be the face of nutrition and healthy eating, than she shouldn't be eating that shit in public, period.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 3, 2012)

ClosedCaption said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



I recall an old thread criticizing her 'fat ass', I think I responded that that was pathetic too. I could be wrong though.... I often ignore stupid threads.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 3, 2012)

NLT said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



How do we know what she eat's? all you have to do is look at some of the pictures of her eating.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 3, 2012)

Barry44sucks said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Barry44sucks said:
> ...



Just to be clear, the asshole I was referring to is you.  

I'm sure you hollered just as loudly when Nancy Reagan spent taxpayer dollars on her 'just say no' campaign. 

Excellent job of ignoring the point of my previous post.


----------



## masquerade (Feb 3, 2012)

Jarhead said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> > Jarhead said:
> ...



I can not say for sure because I haven't seen videos from all the times she's talked health and nutrition across the country.  You're assuming she has never said bad food in moderation is okay.  So unless someone posts videos of all her talks/speeches, we'll never know.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 3, 2012)

Good for Michelle. At her age that is impressive


----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 3, 2012)

NLT said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



No, I have two eyes and common sense.  If she ate gobs of high-calorie foods on a regular basis she would be a blimp.  She isn't, she is in very good physical shape.  How do I know this?  Because I can see that she is.  Pretty simple.  

Didn't I already say this?  Why yes, yes I did.



> If she nommed on the high-cal stuff all the time she'd be as big as a house.  She's far from that.


----------



## Rocko (Feb 3, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



I think the just say no is a bit more meaningfull than girl your butt looks big. Thats my opinion though.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 3, 2012)

Barry44sucks said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Barry44sucks said:
> ...



So government spending taxpayer money on an agenda is ok as long as you agree with their agenda?  Do I have that right?  Or is it more of the 'if the Rs do it = good; if the D's do it = bad'?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 3, 2012)

masquerade said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> > masquerade said:
> ...



I haven't never heard her say anything about eating in moderation. Not saying that she hasn't just haven't heard her say it.


----------



## Rocko (Feb 3, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Yes dickface.

I don't mind the government spending on our military strength, but I don't want them to spend on solyndra. You're entitled to an opinion on how the government should spend our money, and so am I.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> > Jarhead said:
> ...



If she wasn't eating in moderation she'd be as big as a house.



> WASHINGTON--First Lady Michelle Obama, discussing healthy eating the day before the first anniversary of her "Let's Move" anti-obesity campaign, defended the White House Super Bowl menu which included bratwurst, kielbasa, cheeseburgers&#8232; and deep dish pizza.
> 
> *The point is balance, not deprivation*, Mrs. Obama said at Tuesday lunch with reporters who cover her East Wing. "I like to talk about my obsession with French fries because I don't want people to think that "Let's Move" is about complete, utter deprivation. *It is about moderation and real life changes and ideas that really work for families, today's families too."*
> 
> ...



Michelle Obama defends Super Bowl menu: Healthy eating about "moderation" - Lynn Sweet

Common sense.  I like it!


----------



## Lovebears65 (Feb 3, 2012)

And this has anything to do with politics???


----------



## Rocko (Feb 3, 2012)

Lovebears65 said:


> And this has anything to do with politics???



and you're a mod???

She's a political figure isn't she??? we're discussing her.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 3, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > masquerade said:
> ...





> If she wasn't eating in moderation she'd be as big as a house.



Here's the point There's this 12 years old kid who weighs 300 lbs who see's her eat those ribs and tells his mother that he wants some his mother says no because he's 300lbs. He ask's his mother why not I saw the first lady of health eat them why can't I?


----------



## Lovebears65 (Feb 3, 2012)

Barry44sucks said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> > And this has anything to do with politics???
> ...




There are other threads like general discussion that this could be posted on . This is not a  political topic


----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 3, 2012)

Barry44sucks said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Barry44sucks said:
> ...



Military?  Solyndra?  

Let's stick to the topic . . first ladies and their agendas.

Did you bitch about Nancy Reagan's 'just say no' campaign or were you ok with that because she's an R?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Because she doesn't weigh 300 lbs.  No is an answer.  

The parents need to educate themselves as to _why_ the first lady can eat ribs and still remain at a healthy weight and then pass that info. on to the kidlet. That's a parent's job.


----------



## 007 (Feb 3, 2012)

kidrocks said:


> Talk about healthy. I'll bet anything and anyone that Michelle could beat the hell out of most of us guys here on this forum. Carry on Michelle Obama."



What kind of a fucking pussy are you? ...


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 3, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Good for Michelle. At her age that is impressive



sorry but 25 pushups ain't that impressive.


----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 3, 2012)

For someone of her "immenseness," that's quite an accomplishment for a fat lady!

Well done !!


----------



## masquerade (Feb 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



"Well son, why don't you eat just one.  You know we're working together on living a more healty lifestyle so eating just one rib would be okay.  Along with the rib, I've cooked you some delicious vegetables and I have some fresh fruit for dessert.  After dinner, why don't you and I take a walk around the neighborhood.  We can get some fresh air and exercise and we can talk about why Mrs. Obama is pushing for a healthier America and why it's okay to eat high-calorie, high-fat food in moderation."


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 3, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> For someone of her "immenseness," that's quite an accomplishment for a fat lady!
> 
> Well done !!



You really think shes fat?


----------



## Jarhead (Feb 3, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > For someone of her "immenseness," that's quite an accomplishment for a fat lady!
> ...



I dont.
Not at all.


----------



## Rocko (Feb 3, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Nothing to do with Democrat or Republican. I think just say no was more of a noble campaign.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 3, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > For someone of her "immenseness," that's quite an accomplishment for a fat lady!
> ...



She's not, she's in pretty good shape.

Just because she carries heavy in her butt doesn't make her fat.  That's just genetics.

Most women are either pear or apple shaped -- they carry their weight in either the butt or midsection.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 3, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Good for Michelle. At her age that is impressive
> ...



For a middle aged woman it is. I bet more than half the women her age in our society couldn't do it. 

I really don't see the reason for ridicule. I'm sure there are legit things to pick apart about Michelle but this certainly isn't one of them.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 3, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ImZTwYwCug&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Sir Mix-A-Lot - I like big butts ( Official Music Video ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 3, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I expect a 300 pound 12 year old to not know the answer, but for you not to is ridiculous.  BTW the logic of a 12 year old is not a good defense


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 3, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



Alot of Black women can't help having a big butt, no matter if they are in shape or not.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 3, 2012)

Barry44sucks said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Barry44sucks said:
> ...



Translation:  "It came from an R so therefore, I approve."  Got it.



Barry44sucks said:


> When she spends taxpayer money on her agenda, then I rightfully have a problem with it, asshole.



Guess ^^ this only applies to the D's, eh?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 3, 2012)

masquerade said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



So you give in too a kid that is already obese more fatty foods to make a point to me? But that isn't the point the first lady should be making.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 3, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



Chris Christie doesn't make a federal case out of how other people should look while sporting enough junk in the trunk to require a 40-ft moving container to move it around.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 3, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> And she looked damn good doing it. No wonder the fat R's hate her.
> 
> But, so much worse is that she wants America's children to be healthy. My gawd, this woman sure has the nerve, huh? She has the nerve to want kids to get ONE meal a day that isn't full of fat and calories. Unlike Mittens' investing his money in other countries, our First Lady wants us to invest in our children. She wants to fight childhood obesity and diabetes.
> 
> The loving parents can still stop and McD's on the way home and they can still give their fat, diabetic darlings donuts for breakfast so really, what would be the harm of ONE nutritious meal a day?



Here's a unique idea, how about those _loving parents_ you refer to feeding their own damned brats, instead of Mooshell robbing others to do it?  And the _loving parents_ can feed their offspring whatever they feel is suitable.  We don't need some self-righteous, buffalo-butted, elitist whore telling us what to feed our children, or what we should be buying to feed someone else's brats.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 3, 2012)

gallantwarrior said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> > And she looked damn good doing it. No wonder the fat R's hate her.
> ...




You should tone down the rhetoric and find an issue that matters. Posts like yours and the many others like it in this thread only serve to marginalize you with other posters. 

Also you do realize it is probably 90% genetics that make her the way she is. I'm sure you have an imperfection of some kind with your body so chill the fuck out.


----------



## NLT (Feb 3, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > luddly.neddite said:
> ...



Saying tha moochelle has gentic imperfections is racist..shame on you


----------



## California Girl (Feb 3, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > nope that is not how life works.
> ...





Nice catch.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 3, 2012)

Michelle isnt the boss of me!  Waaaa!


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 3, 2012)

Gallant is one of those white guys that thinks a woman having an ass like a 10 year old boy is a good thing.  That why he doesnt like Michelles ass


----------



## del (Feb 3, 2012)

Cowman said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



^^^^^^

sybian expert is in the house!


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 3, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


I'm not picking anyone apart.

All I said was 25 pushups isn't very impressive and it isn't.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 3, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



According to whom because:



> Averages
> 
> According to Top End Sports,* an average male between the ages of 17 and 19 should be able to complete 19 to 34 complete pushups in one minute. An average male between the ages of 30 and 39 years should be able to complete 13 to 24 pushups. An average male over age 60 should be able to complete six to 16 pushups in one minute.*
> 
> Read more: How Many Pushups Can The Average Man Do? | LIVESTRONG.COM


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 3, 2012)

ClosedCaption said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



So she's average.

Average ain't impressive.

When was the last time you thought a C was an impressive grade?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 3, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



You idiot, those are Averages for MALES...She just did what was average for a GUY HALF her age.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 3, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



that's average for A MAN. 

Women don't have the same upper body strength men do.


----------



## Rocko (Feb 3, 2012)

ClosedCaption said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Who gives a fuck whether she can do a few more push-ups than the average person?

Any which way you want to present it, it's not impressive !


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 3, 2012)

ClosedCaption said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



BFD

Any person of average fitness should be able to do 25 pushups regardless of sex.

And you have no idea what kind of pushups she did do you?

Was she doing the girly on your knees pushups?

As I said my wife is 45 and will crank out 200 pushups in a workout (not the girly kind)

Now that's impressive.

25 is pathetic.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 3, 2012)

Barry44sucks said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



 Obama derangement sydrome


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 3, 2012)

ClosedCaption said:


> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Aren't you sick of hearing how "impressive" the fucking Obamas are?

Especially when they ain't that impressive.


----------



## NLT (Feb 3, 2012)

ClosedCaption said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



A two inch flex of the elbows does not make a push up. A real push up is when your chest almost reaches the floor.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 3, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Its hard to kick a field goal when you're running around with the goal posts strapped to your back.


----------



## Jarhead (Feb 3, 2012)

Barry44sucks said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



the real question is why do you really care one way or the other...and who cares if it is impressive or not?

She is the first lady and she did push ups while on TV.....she could have been juggling for all I care. She was doing what first ladies do...connecting with the audience....connecting with America.

Or would you prefer she spend her time picking out new china for the White House?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 3, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Barry44sucks said:
> ...



Impressive? or not _that_ impressive?  this is about push ups not how impressive the Obamas are...your partisan is showing


----------



## NLT (Feb 3, 2012)

ClosedCaption said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



So is yours.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 3, 2012)

PUHLEASE.

I just watched the video link and not one of those things that Michelle did was a pushup.

This is a pushup

[youtube]ipTxex5zX0U&feature[/youtube]


----------



## Rocko (Feb 3, 2012)

Jarhead said:


> Barry44sucks said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



 I'm not criticizing her for doing push-ups.

I don't think she deserves a medal for doing 25 push-ups either.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 3, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Barry44sucks said:
> ...



Yeah I am. I think he is an awful president. 

But I'm also equally sick of stupid nonsensical hate threads. This kind of shit makes us look pathetically desperate.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 3, 2012)

Got it So Skull disagrees with it because of the following reasons:

It's not impressive 
It's average (until he found out its better than average)
It's not _THAT_ impressive
Ok it's better than average but not better than my wife.  My wife does a gazillion pushups!
Michelle was doing "girly push-ups" and thats wrong because shes a girl
Elbows werent flexed enough
then posts a vid of a guy doing push-ups to show what REAL push-ups look like.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 3, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Hey I'm just calling a pushup a pushup and she didn't do one pushup never mind 25.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 3, 2012)

merrill said:


> Two good looking women out performing a lot of dudes while the USA watched.



Were you even watching the show referenced in the OP?  Ellen Degeneres and Mooshell Obama, good looking?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 3, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



To be fair isn't the accepted standard for girls push ups usually involve their knees on the floor? 

That's what I remember from my younger years in the gym anyhow. 

Ultimately this is much ado about nothing. And I'd rather hear about Michelle doing push ups than Nancy consulting the stars any day of the week. 

+1 for Michelle.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 3, 2012)

ClosedCaption said:


> Got it So Skull disagrees with it because of the following reasons:
> 
> It's not impressive
> It's average (until he found out its better than average)
> ...



What she was doing weren't even pushups so the premise of the entire thread is wrong.

It should have been.

Michelle Obama does pushups incorrectly and people think it's great.

You'd think that the mouthpiece of diet and fitness would at least know how to do a pushup correctly

So it still ain't impressive.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 3, 2012)

They'll think up another reason to critisize Michelle..it's a symptom of Obama Derangement Syndrome.  Next they'll only be impressed if she does push-ups with Ellen sitting on her back.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 3, 2012)

I'd criticize anyone who called those things, whatever they were, pushups regardless of party, or sex.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 3, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Got it So Skull disagrees with it because of the following reasons:
> ...



Wait, you mean you criticized her before you even watched the video?    Now you are complaining about form after your orginal complaint fell flat...I believe you


----------



## Rocko (Feb 3, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Got it So Skull disagrees with it because of the following reasons:
> ...


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 3, 2012)

ClosedCaption said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



I rarely watch posted video clips.

Even before i watched it i wasn't impressed with 25 pushups. No one should be but after i watched I realized that she didn't even do one pushup.

You can call that impressive if you want but I don't grade on a curve.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 3, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > luddly.neddite said:
> ...



Yes.  and Yes.  Butt, it's a bit of fun on a thread like this.  Although I do think how people eat is one of those issues the government needs to stay out of and another way that our tax dollars are wasted.  
In Michelle's case, I could care less about her eating habits than I do about the many other profligate ways she wastes taxpayer dollars.  Have you ever wondered how much a family vacation cost the Obamas before they moved into the White House (even discounting the cost of security)?  That's an discussion for another post, though.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 3, 2012)

ClosedCaption said:


> Gallant is one of those white guys that thinks a woman having an ass like a 10 year old boy is a good thing.  That why he doesnt like Michelles ass



Pay attention, I don't care about her ass.  I care that she would presume to waste tax dollars telling everyone else how to eat.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 3, 2012)

gallantwarrior said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Gallant is one of those white guys that thinks a woman having an ass like a 10 year old boy is a good thing.  That why he doesnt like Michelles ass
> ...



Sure you do..thats has been your complaint from the beginning



gallantwarrior said:


> She's just as attractive now as she's always been.





gallantwarrior said:


> Oh, yeah...appearances are very important.  Especially the joy of living in the most expensive Chapter 8 housing she'll ever see.



Oh it hasnt...its just your newest excuse


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 3, 2012)

ClosedCaption said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



yep...I already said no skin off my ass..but you all want to huff and puff over it, feel free.


----------



## bayoubill (Feb 3, 2012)

kidrocks said:


> Talk about healthy. I'll bet anything and anyone that Michelle could beat the hell out of most of us guys here on this forum. Carry on Michelle Obama.



I wouldn't wanna fuck with her... scary elbows and eyebrows...


----------



## NLT (Feb 3, 2012)

> Michelle Obama Does 25...  02-03-2012 01:57 PM ABikerSailor  Neg rep returned you sperm burping cock gobbling colon jouster. Go fuck yourself. I don't have to prove shit to you about serving, but my pension does that quite well for me. Neg rep returned asshole.
> 
> Michelle Obama Does 25...  02-03-2012 01:30 PM Article 15  negged for being a racist jaggoff
> Michelle Obama Does 25...  02-03-2012 10:54 AM Zoom-boing  asshole
> ...


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 3, 2012)

When six different people tell you you're drunk, you'd better lay down.  When they call you on stupidity and racism, it's time to realize that Klan hoods and dunce caps are both pointy.  There's a good reason for that.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 3, 2012)

NLT said:


> > Michelle Obama Does 25...  02-03-2012 01:57 PM ABikerSailor  Neg rep returned you sperm burping cock gobbling colon jouster. Go fuck yourself. I don't have to prove shit to you about serving, but my pension does that quite well for me. Neg rep returned asshole.
> >
> > Michelle Obama Does 25...  02-03-2012 01:30 PM Article 15  negged for being a racist jaggoff
> > Michelle Obama Does 25...  02-03-2012 10:54 AM Zoom-boing  asshole
> > ...



enough already..you have Freedom of Speech but you don't need to rub peoples noses in things.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 3, 2012)

Such a simple thread yet so out there. 

Odd group we've got here folks.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 3, 2012)

NLT said:


> > Michelle Obama Does 25...  02-03-2012 01:57 PM ABikerSailor  Neg rep returned you sperm burping cock gobbling colon jouster. Go fuck yourself. I don't have to prove shit to you about serving, but my pension does that quite well for me. Neg rep returned asshole.
> >
> > Michelle Obama Does 25...  02-03-2012 01:30 PM Article 15  negged for being a racist jaggoff
> > Michelle Obama Does 25...  02-03-2012 10:54 AM Zoom-boing  asshole
> > ...



Oh look, the racist is a whiner to boot!


----------



## Warrior102 (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't know what would be a bigger challenge - lifting an Ultra Classic or lifting Michelle.....


----------



## Cowman (Feb 3, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> I don't know what would be a bigger challenge - lifting an Ultra Classic or lifting Michelle.....



You big girl.


----------



## Cowman (Feb 3, 2012)

Barry44sucks said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Barry44sucks said:
> ...



1500 calorie dinner. Sorry, but when she's keeping that figure that is not anything like the average obese american, who gives a shit? You down that much in your daily bag of chips.

You miss the key concept here. Nobody would have a problem if you ate high calorie high fat meals once in a while... it's the exercise and regular eating regimen that prevents it from ballooning into obesity or a health epidemic.

Sorry but when Americans criticize Michelle's genetically larger posterior of muscle and some fat while sporting their own humongous rear born of lard... it just makes me laugh.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 3, 2012)

awesome thread, works like flypaper.


----------



## del (Feb 3, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> awesome thread, works like flypaper.



have you put on weight?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 3, 2012)

del said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > awesome thread, works like flypaper.
> ...



you inquiry lacks clarity


----------



## del (Feb 3, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



your response lacks sincerity


----------



## FactFinder (Feb 3, 2012)

*Michelle Obama Does 25 Push-Ups *

no comment.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 3, 2012)

del said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



i put on weight since birth.


----------



## del (Feb 3, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



you're an american at heart


----------



## sitarro (Feb 3, 2012)

Sunshine said:


> Push-ups: Michelle Obama v Ellen DeGeneres - YouTube
> 
> It's going to take more than a few pushups to get rid of that fat ugly ass of hers!



Those wouldn't qualify as actual pushups anywhere but the "Ellen" show. Ellen's were much closer to real pushups, the queen was doing halvies. I noticed she had on some incredibly ugly tennis shoes..... they must of cost a grand....... I won't bother to comment on the incredibly nasty looking shirt.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 3, 2012)

del said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...




you are in the wrong thread,

this is not the flame zone.


----------



## del (Feb 3, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



my apologies

i've been under a lot of stress

i'm saving up for a rhinoplasty for my sloth


----------



## California Girl (Feb 3, 2012)

Zoom-boing said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > > Michelle Obama Does 25...  02-03-2012 01:57 PM ABikerSailor  Neg rep returned you sperm burping cock gobbling colon jouster. Go fuck yourself. I don't have to prove shit to you about serving, but my pension does that quite well for me. Neg rep returned asshole.
> ...



Yep, apparently, I have to spread it before I can neg the whiner.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 3, 2012)

del said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



sloth is a deadly sin, dressing it up with a new nose won't mitigate that.


----------



## California Girl (Feb 3, 2012)

NLT said:


> > Michelle Obama Does 25...  02-03-2012 01:57 PM ABikerSailor  Neg rep returned you sperm burping cock gobbling colon jouster. Go fuck yourself. I don't have to prove shit to you about serving, but my pension does that quite well for me. Neg rep returned asshole.
> >
> > Michelle Obama Does 25...  02-03-2012 01:30 PM Article 15  negged for being a racist jaggoff
> > Michelle Obama Does 25...  02-03-2012 10:54 AM Zoom-boing  asshole
> > ...



When you have bipartisan negs, you should be smart enough to work out that you said something seriously fucking stupid. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 3, 2012)

kidrocks said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > kidrocks said:
> ...



Probably has more personality than that dude on the back of the bike


----------



## del (Feb 3, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



not sloth, sloth.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 3, 2012)

del said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...




that's awfully unclear.

i will consider that riddle for the next 20 hours while hanging from a tree.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 3, 2012)

btw, if you want to learn something about sloth, read "life of pi"

here is the relevant excerpt


----------



## del (Feb 3, 2012)

L.K.Eder said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



don't pull a muscle

it's unseemly


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 3, 2012)

Thou seest how sloth wastes the sluggish body, as water is corrupted unless it moves.  ~ Ovid
http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/quotes/o/ovid118318.html 
credits
​


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 3, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Thou seest how sloth wastes the sluggish body, as water is corrupted unless it moves.  ~ Ovid
> http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/quotes/o/ovid118318.html
> credits
> ​




i like to motivate native speakers to look up words on the internet.


----------



## NLT (Feb 4, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...


----------



## laughinReaper (Feb 4, 2012)

So now we all know she can beat Barry's ass,didn't we all kinda know that before she did the push ups?


----------

